# Mitfahrer gesucht!



## FabeJay (30. April 2013)

Hallo erstmal,

da nun alle meine Freunde, die sonst mit mir dem MTB unterwegs waren, nach dem Studium nach München, Nürnberg, Göttingen etc. ausgwandert sind, suche ich nochmal jemanden oder gern auch ne kleine Gruppe die Lust und Zeit hat ab und an mal in Saarbrücken und Umgebung ne kleine Tour zu fahren. 
Vielleicht gehts einem ja auch ähnlich wie mir 


Natürlich könnte ich mich auch einfach einer Ausschreibung hier anschließen, aber kann mich so ganz allein immer schlecht motivieren.

Was die Strecken angeht bin ich für alles offen!Am liebsten fahre ich schöne single Trails und würd auch gern mal Enduro Touren ausprobieren. War letzten Sommer mit den Kollegen ein paar mal in Ottweiler. Aber auch Ausflüge in die Vogesen oder ähnliches wär ich dabei 

Insgesamt bin ich noch nicht so der Uphill Profi, aber dafür is auch mein Rad nicht gemacht , aber bin momentan schon wieder im Training.!


Gruß Fabe


----------



## manurie (30. April 2013)

Ich bin morgen und auch am kommenden WE unterwegs, wie immer allein.  Ne Runde durchs Ensheimer Gelösch, Stiefel, Scheidt, Dudweiler und Rentrisch. Für morgen habe ich gemütlich hoch geplant, dementsprechend kann man auch lange fahren ohne sich kaputt zu machen, runter geht es fast nur auf Singletrails, von schnell bis holprig alles dabei. Ich fahr von Kleinblittersdorf los und kann ab Schleuse Güdingen/Zulassungsstelle Brebach am besten Mitfahrer einsammeln.

Das Dilemma mit Mitfahrer kenne ich, bin aus Wuppertal und ziemlich oft im Saarland und ansonsten auf Montage. So gesehen muss ich mir fast überall neue Trails suchen, da wird ne Mitfahrgelegenheit schon zur Nebensache. Meine Trailkenntnisse, da wo ich morgen fahre, sind eigentlich ganz gut. Ist schon meine zweite Hausstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DomiK (30. April 2013)

Im ensheimer gelösch würde ich mich evtl auch anschliessen, wobei bei mir Wochenende am besten wäre.


----------



## FabeJay (1. Mai 2013)

Hi Manurie!

Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort!
Hört sich vom Prinzip ja echt gut an Können wir auf jeden Fall machen.

Allerdings bin ich momentan noch krank...Also vor dem Wochenende wird das wohl nix werden.

Aber wenn ich sehe was du so zum Teil jede Woche für Touren fährst, wird mir ganz anders  Ich hoffe ich kann da mithalten!

Gruß

Fabe


----------



## manurie (1. Mai 2013)

@DomiK
Ich fahre zwar das komplette WE jetzt, aber ich werde da noch was arbeiten müssen, von daher kann ich am Sonntag ab 12.00 Uhr fahren als zuverlässigsten Termin. Termin kann man aber kurzfristig per PN oder WhatsApp klären.

 @FabeJay
So fit bin ich auch nicht. 
Ich versuch nur nach Feierabend, wenn es möglich ist, noch so 2-3h zu fahren, da ist oft auch flach fahren mit Rennrad(Saarkanal Frankreich) dran oder zb. mit Mountainbike in Norddeutschland wenn ich unterwegs auf Montage bin. Richtig MTB-Tour fahre ich nur im Saarland oder Wuppertal. Ich wünsche dir ne gute Besserung, ich hab mich selbst im Februar mit soner fiesen Erkältung rumgeplagt und nur 2x zum fahren gekommen.

Achso, heute wars mit gefahreren 50km am Maifeiertag nicht so prickelnd, zuviel Bollerwagen standen uneinsichtig im Weg rum.


----------



## DomiK (1. Mai 2013)

Ja Sonntag Mittag hört sich gut an. Ob ich im Moment schon 50km schaffe weiss ich nicht aber versuch macht kluch. 
Ich wohn in Fechingen, lass mich gern zu Haus abholen


----------



## manurie (2. Mai 2013)

Ich hab heute nach Feierabend noch ne Reharunde von 55km gedreht  allerdings mit Rennrad. 

Ab Fechingen hast du ja keine 50km, sondern höchstens 40km, ich muss ja immer noch von Kleinblittersdorf an- und abreisen. Ausserdem ist das fast ein Rundkurs, wenn es nicht mehr geht, kann man jederzeit flach übers Grumbachtal zurückfahren.

Wir können uns ja am Sonntag 12.00Uhr am Netto treffen, bei der Autobahnbrücke.

Morgen fahre ich nur Ensheimer Gelösch, paar neue Trails erkunden.


----------



## DomiK (3. Mai 2013)

Ok 12 Uhr am netto geht klar.


----------



## manurie (4. Mai 2013)

Dann bis morgen.


----------



## FabeJay (4. Mai 2013)

Ich werd's morgen wohl nicht schaffen!bin heut spontan ne runde Gefahren!
Viel Spaß euch 2 morgen!


----------



## Cywalker (5. Mai 2013)

Seid ihr zufällig heute gegen 15 Uhr die Treppen von der Nachtweide runter gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (5. Mai 2013)

Was ist die Nachtweide?

Wir sind heute heute durchs Ensheimer Gelösch, Steinkopf hoch und runter nach Sengscheid, Stiefel hoch und runter, Scheidter Berg, Bartenberg, Gehlenberg und retour über Steinkopf und Dorndorfhütte.

 @FabeJay
Haben Spass gehabt und ich hab bei Erstbefahrung des Russentrails spontan vor Dankbarkeit den Boden geküsst.


----------



## Cywalker (5. Mai 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Was ist die Nachtweide?



Ist en Wohngebiet in Fechingen. Habe da heute ein paar Biker runterkommen gesehen und dachte, vielleicht seid Ihr das auf dem Rückweg oder so.


----------



## manurie (6. Mai 2013)

Achso,
wir von der Flughafenstr aus reingefahren, dort haben wir uns getroffen und auch quasi wieder getrennt.

Route habe ich hier, abgezogen Anfahrt von Kleinblittersdorf ist es eine schöne 40km Tour.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/manurie/6tmqh0rpvt67qu0q

Es waren gestern bei dem schönen Wetter relativ viele Biker unterwegs.


----------



## sixbeaufort (6. Mai 2013)

falls ihr nächstes wochenende, noch mal in der gegend ,unterwegs sein solltet, würde ich mal schauen ob ich mich irgendwo mit ran hängen kann.

wär also schön wenn man den thread etwas weiter führen könnte.


gruss philip


----------



## DomiK (6. Mai 2013)

Ja war echt ne schöne Tour... frei mich auf die wiederholung


----------



## FabeJay (6. Mai 2013)

@manurie ging mir in Kirkel ähnlich! Hab gegen Ende auch den Boden geküsst war aber auch ne schöne Tour!Danke nochmal an die Jungs die mich mitgeschleift haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (11. Mai 2013)

Ich hab von meinen Wunden(Abschürfungen) die ganze Woche lang von zehren können.  Jetzt blättert der Schorf so langsam ab. 

 @sixbeaufort
Ich würde auch das Thema gerne weiterführen, zusammen biken macht einfach mehr Spass. Ich fahre allerdings relativ selten am WE im Saarland, da bin ich möglichst zuhause in Wuppertal. In der Woche nach Feierabend jetzt zur Sommerzeit, wenn ich im Saarland bin, ist es besser, da kann man immer noch 2-4h machen, dass ist aber immer kurzfristig. Wenn vorheriger Kontakt besteht, kann man da schnell was über WhatsApp klar machen. Ich bin Monteur und viel auf Montage unterwegs.


War die Woche in Hennef(Sieg) und hab da nach Feierabend insgesamt ca. 90km gemacht. 3x gefahren und 3 verschiedene Touren im Neuland.


----------



## p-casso79 (12. Mai 2013)

Hey zusammen,

ich fahre derzeit regelmäßig Abends nach der Arbeit von der Uni kommend über Schwarzenberg, Stiefel, Steinkopf und zurück. Bin aber auch für weitere gemeinsame Touren offen. Wenn Du / Ihr mal wieder unterwegs seid, sagt Bescheid. Würde mich gerne anschließen.

Manurie: Übrigens danke noch für die Beschreibung für den Hänsel und Gretel. Hab den ein paar mal mitgenommen!


----------



## manurie (12. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre ne ähnliche Route zu Feierabend, wenn ich mal im Saarland bin. Fahr eh lieber nach Feierabend als am Wochenende, bin dann fitter.

Also bei mir ist es in der Reihenfolge Steinkopf, Stiefel, Scheidter Berg, Bartenberg, Gehlenberg und über Steinkopf retour.

Also das würde nach Feierabend, den ich ab 16.15 hätte, passen. Du vom Schwarzenberg runter und ich den direkten Weg zur Uni genommen, so am Stuhlsatzenhaus könnte man sich treffen, dann über Gehlenberg oder Bartenberg weiter zum Stiefel usw.

Also von der Uni rüber zum Stiefel kenne ich paar gute und schnelle Trails, für XC geeignet.

Achso "Hänsel und Gretel" ist in der Mitte zur Zeit sehr schlammig, das war im Herbst noch nicht so.

Bin nächste Woche in Norddeutschland und hoffentlich nach Pfingsten im Saarland, das weiss ich aber noch nicht so genau, dann könnte man ja was machen.


----------



## p-casso79 (12. Mai 2013)

Hört sich gut an. Bin kommende Woche auf drei Tage nicht im Saarland. Hätte deshalb nur Montag (morgen) und Freitag Zeit.

Edit: Uhrzeit bei mir so ab 17 Uhr. Wann könntest Du am Stuhlsatzenhaus sein?


----------



## manurie (13. Mai 2013)

Ich bin erst *wieder nach Pfingsten* im Saarland mit nem fetten Fragezeichen. So ab 17.00 Uhr hört sich gut an, das könnte ich von Kleinblittersdorf aus schaffen bis zum Stuhlsatzenhaus.


----------



## FabeJay (17. Mai 2013)

Wär auch dabei wenn das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## manurie (19. Mai 2013)

Bin erst wieder die Woche nach Pfingsten im Saarland, also den 27.05, da bin ich für alles offen nach Feierabend und auch den Feiertag am Donnerstag. Ich freue mich jedenfalls wieder aufs Saarland, da in der Firma ne Menge Teile für meine Montagebitch bereitliegen, wird ein Crossrad mit 28" und Starrgabel mit MTB-Reifen tubeless, ist dann son halbes 29" MTB, passt dann gut zu meinem XC-Fully in AM-Richtung ausgestattet.
Momentan stehen mehr Bikes von mir im Saarland, als wie zuhause in Wuppertal, eben Montagebitch und Rennrad. Nur das Fully hab ich aktuell bei mir.
Ansonsten freue ich mich auch aufs Saarland, wegen den geilen Trails, die Gegend rund um Wuppertal ist zwar ähnlich, aber Saarland ist anders im positiven Sinne.


----------



## Krumpology (14. März 2014)

Hallo,


Ich suche sehnsüchtig nach strecken und bin neuling.

Ich wohne in Saarlouis und war jetzt einige male alleine unterwegs, aber kam nichts berauschendes bei raus.
Jetzt wüsste ich mal gerne wo es anspruchsvolle strecken gibt die auch Spaß machen.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja auch mal zum fahren irgendwo treffen.

habt ihr das was vielleicht für mich'?


----------



## AM_Heizer (14. März 2014)

Ich meine am Litermont sollte man gut biken können. Das beruht allerdings nur auf hörensagen...bin nicht aus der Ecke.


----------



## Ruffy110 (16. März 2014)

Hi,

kann auch den Hoxberg (Kaltensteinpfad) empfehlen. Hab ihn zwar trailtechnisch noch nicht komplett abgefahren, aber es waren schon ein paar vielversprechende Stellen dabei..

 Ist auch gar nicht so weit von SLS 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HannesMatsch (16. März 2014)

Ich fahre immer rund um Losheim über die Premium-Wanderwege. Kenne mich dort sehr gut aus...Bei Mitfahrinteresse gerne melden
Hoxberg würde ich auch mal gern testen


----------



## Ruffy110 (16. März 2014)

Bin zwar die nächste Woche inklusive WE verplant, aber vielleicht könnte man ja danach was starten - auch gerne in Losheim


----------



## Krumpology (17. März 2014)

Vorab schonmal vielen dank für die tipps! Wir können bestimmt mal was starten


----------



## felix-bike89 (18. März 2014)

also ich wäre auch gerne mal bei einer tour dabei um auch mal neue Strecken kennenzulernen


----------



## bikextrem1964 (19. März 2014)

sagt mal wann und wo..wäre gern dabei!!


----------



## Ruffy110 (31. März 2014)

Hallo,

nach zwei vollgepackten Wochenenden schlage ich mal einfach als Termin den nächsten Sonntag (6.4.) vor, am besten Nachmittags.

viele Grüße


----------



## fat_albert_34 (31. März 2014)

Ruffy110 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann auch den Hoxberg (Kaltensteinpfad) empfehlen. Hab ihn zwar trailtechnisch noch nicht komplett abgefahren, aber es waren schon ein paar vielversprechende Stellen dabei..
> 
> ...


Wo is denn da der Einstieg... Würd den auch gerne mal test


----------



## Ruffy110 (31. März 2014)

Es gibt verschiedene Einstiegsmöglichkeiten. Ich kenne zunächst diese beiden:

- ich fange immer am THW in Lebach an (Nähe Busbahnhof Geschwister Scholl Gymnasium) und kämpfe mich dann direkt den Hoxberg hoch
- Weit bequemer ist wohl für alle diejenigen, die mit Autos kommen der Einstieg am Reservistenplatz in Zollstock.

Der Kaltensteinpfad ist ja ein Rundweg, sodass man beim Anfang beide Richtungen wählen kann und wieder am Startpunkt rauskommt. Gerade beim Einstieg in Zollstock würde ich aber empfehlen direkt Richtung Kaltensteine zu fahren und den spassigen Downhill-Teil mitzunehmen. Allerdings ist danach kurbeln angesagt 

In jedem Fall ist es empfehlenswert sich eine kleine Karte vom Rundweg mitzunehmen zur Orientierung.

Viele Grüße


----------



## fat_albert_34 (6. April 2014)

Ruffy110 schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene Einstiegsmöglichkeiten. Ich kenne zunächst diese beiden:
> 
> - ich fange immer am THW in Lebach an (Nähe Busbahnhof Geschwister Scholl Gymnasium) und kämpfe mich dann direkt den Hoxberg hoch
> - Weit bequemer ist wohl für alle diejenigen, die mit Autos kommen der Einstieg am Reservistenplatz in Zollstock.
> ...



Hab ihn am Mittwoch ausprobiert und kann mich nur für den Tipp bedanken...
Cooler weg mit einigen schönen Stellen.

Gruß Al


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

